# 3x4 cut film camera cobbled



## mysteryscribe (Jul 21, 2006)

this shot is from a 3x4 camera I cobbled together from a polaroid frame and a lense from a 116 circa 1930. the lens is a 4.5 anastigmat and is very good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Picture of camera to follow..


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 21, 2006)

this is the camera


----------



## PNA (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice....


----------

